# Will iPhone 2G work with Telus?



## science (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't think it will, will it? Sorry for an entire thread for just a quick question


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes they will be running a gsm network. If you can unlock it then you can insert their sim card in it.


----------



## science (Aug 21, 2008)

Hmm, I hope thats true! The reason I was asking is because I thought the Telus network was only 3G, with CDMA for 2G. Am I wrong? I hope I am!


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

science said:


> I don't think it will, will it? Sorry for an entire thread for just a quick question


I'm under the impression that a 2G iPhone won't work on the new GSM network that Belus is rolling out. They are implementing LTE which accommodates GSM technology and has compatibility with most 3G handsets. It will really depend on the frequencies that the Belus network support.

One test to try: since the network is live in most major cities, try doing a carrier search in settings and see if a numbered network shows up. Here in Calgary I see a '302880'. Of course just seeing it doesn't mean you can use it - it's blocked unless you have a phone enabled on the Belus network.

One other thought.... since the Belus network has such wide coverage, isn't it possible that Rogers and Fido users will be able to roam on the Belus network if necessary? I'm sure that's an option and would just tickle Belus pink if they could get roaming fees from other users. Make sure to lock your iPhone to your carrier to prevent this from automatically happening.

Regardless, it's all pretty moot until the official rollout occurs.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

When searching for networks with 3G on, my phone sees Rogers and 302880 under carriers when I search. When I turn off 3G on my iPhone (essentially making it a 2G iphone), only Rogers shows up.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

science said:


> Hmm, I hope thats true! The reason I was asking is because I thought the Telus network was only 3G, with CDMA for 2G. Am I wrong? I hope I am!


You are correct. Telus and Bell have installed a 3G network (HSDPA) over top of their current CDMA network. In other words both types of phones within their network areas. 3G does not require an 2G (Edge) network for voice calls. Rogers and other companies who are doing this are just doing it to relieve some of the pressure on their 3G network. 3G can handle both voice and data services. 

"3G allows simultaneous use of speech and data services and higher data rates (up to 14.0 Mbit/s on the downlink and 5.8 Mbit/s on the uplink with HSPA+). Thus, 3G networks enable network operators to offer users a wider range of more advanced services while achieving greater network capacity through improved spectral efficiency."


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Simply put, your first generation iPhone will *not* work on the new Bell and Telus systems (and, obviously, will not work with their current CDMA systems).

/thread.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Simply put, your first generation iPhone will *not* work on the new Bell and Telus systems (and, obviously, will not work with their current CDMA systems).
> 
> /thread.


If HowEver says it won't work it won't work. HSDPA is not backward compatible to 2G GSM.

"The only drawback behind 3G technology is the fact that it is not backward compatible to the older GSM technology. This means that your 3G mobile phones cannot communicate with GSM towers and 2G phones cannot communicate with 3G towers. To preserve backwards compatibility, most telecoms install newer 3G radios while still maintaining the older GSM radios. Mobile phone makers also include 3G support into their phones without removing 2G technologies. This would gradually fade as more and more 3G radios are put up and more 3G mobile phones are built."


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

science said:


> I don't think it will, will it? Sorry for an entire thread for just a quick question


That was an excellent question. There are a lot of people who are going to think that they can simple take their unlocked gsm phone and move over to bell or telus. I guess the only ones who are going to be able to do this are people with 3G phones.


----------



## Kraakenn (Nov 13, 2009)

I have personal experience with this. I got a 2nd hand 2g iPhone from my uncle in the states and unlocked it but after a huge fiasco it turns out I can't use it on the Telus Network. Only 3g phones allowed.


----------



## DrdDoom (Nov 15, 2009)

I also have a 2G iPhone but when I go to Telus's compatibility web-page it says my IMEI is compatible with their network?

So who's right?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

DrdDoom said:


> I also have a 2G iPhone but when I go to Telus's compatibility web-page it says my IMEI is compatible with their network?
> 
> So who's right?


Your phone doesn't have 3G and Telus only has 3G. There is no way around that.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

I've heard the same. They can add HSPA without adding 2G or GSM. No incentive for them to do it, really!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I cannot believe this discussion is still going ... HowEver answered the post definitively and correctly in post #7. Perhaps it should be printed larger? Would that help?

*AN IPHONE 2G WILL ***NOT*** WORK ON BELL/TELUS.
PERIOD. END OF STORY.*


----------

